# Camoflage?



## crag666 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi I want to know if any one wears any camoflage when out hunting? if so what and how nessasary is it for slingshot hunting.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

camouflage can play an essential role in any kind of hunting but the more important part of it is movement. Keep very slow and precise, watch your footsteps to avoid twigs etc and absolutely no sudden movements.

most animals eyes, including our own, are designed to catch movement, camouflage only serves to break up an un-natural outline allowing our shape to blend into the background. I have also noticed over the years that camo patterns are hugely overlooked and can actually make you stand out more if the wrong colours/patterns are used.

so yes it absolutely helps but is second to movement. Another overlooked issue is smell, I have seen many times an individual coming along on a hunting trip only just coming out of a shower and covering themselves in lynx... epic fail....

as a direct answer, I wear camo if hunting in an area were few people venture. Otherwise its just drab earthy colours and slow movement.

hope this helps a little.


----------



## crag666 (Sep 19, 2011)

That helps alot thanks


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

and if you do cam up, its a waste of time if your hands and to a degree face is still on show







get yourself a small cam cream set and a little bag of baby wipes. perfect


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I agree with akmsingshots.
Just don't do urban hunting in camo. I may draw attention.


----------



## crag666 (Sep 19, 2011)

Should I use a camo balaclava and camo paint my hands


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

all i do is a few smears of cam cream on the backs of my hands, doesn't need allot, enough to take away the shine.

for my face I have an olive green buff (stretchy tube) i just put it over my nose and lower face then wear a camo cap. easy.

even a few streaks of cam cream on your face will make a difference just dont do it in your local park and remember to remove it (baby wipes) before buying your beers later on.

People s******** about cam cream, animals have better vision than us and your bright shiny hands and face stand out like white against black

EDIT: s********? wtf... aaaahhh thats funny


----------



## crag666 (Sep 19, 2011)

Okay thanks so camo hands face. mask/ were dull cloths and keep still and quite


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

crag666 said:


> Okay thanks so camo hands face. mask/ were dull cloths and keep still and quite


perfect, slow and quiet

in the heat this would be a good option

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CAMO-VEIL-FACE-HEAD-NET-MASK-CAMOUFLAGE-PIGEON-SHOOTING-/320744992348?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item4aade42e5c


----------



## crag666 (Sep 19, 2011)

K thanks


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I tend to just wear green these days, there are some good pull over mesh camo options around now. Ideal for the hot weather and they can be easily pocketed.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In many places, camo clothing is not allowed for hunting, so be sure to check local regs.

I have worn camo clothing for hunting big game, when waaayyyyy out in the bush with few or no hunters around. For the most part, I just wear dull earth tones ... but that is what I wear all the time anyway. I do not worry about camo on my face ... just grow a beard!!!!! I blush to admit that I have on occasion lodged a few leaves in my beard. In the bush, I just rub a bit of dirt or mud on my hands ... if I have been camping, ashes from the fire pit also work well to dull skin tone. I have never used camo creams.

Never, never wear any scented products. Do not shower or bath before going hunting. Do not use deoderant. Do not brush your teeth. Do not smoke. If camping, stand in the smoke of your campfire a bit.

As emphasized, slow movement is essential ... and I mean slooooow. Just as important is to avoid right angle movements. Your movements should be in soft curves ... like caressing a curvaceous woman. I have found that most game will see you before you see it. The important thing is not to alarm your game ... the game will become curious about you if you are very slow moving and visually do not stand out.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I very rarely wear camo anymore except when I am hunting really sharp eyed critters like ducks or turkeys. I wear dull earth tone colors, particularly like plaid in green and brown or green and black. I have gotten very close to game with my normal everyday "camo" and when I stop on the way home for cup of coffee I don't look like a reject from deliverance. No offensive meant towards the multitude of camo clad shoppers I see everytime I go to wally world. LOL Chris


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Smack!!


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

Light grays greens and browns, khaki shorts green t and some bare feet have landed me a lot of game, big small and a quite a few fish aswell.

But what works for me may not work for anyone else. There is literally millions of variables that gj into a succesfull hunt cloths just happen to be one!


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

Plaid pattern shirts make good camo against animals, as said before faces and hands are often overlooked and as they tend to be the things that move most obviously when hunting it's worth breaking up the shine at least, alot depends on your location, in a local park with plenty of people about your better off just dressing and behaving like everyone else, out in the sticks then it helps to not be seen, having said that theres a few fields near mine where the rabbits seem to prefer to try and hide and you have a better chance by just walking the edge of the field and letting them try and hide in the brambles, they'll let me get within a couple of meters


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Heres my camo car ha ha, i just park up the farm lane and wait, works well with the rifles and the catty, but with the catty leave a window in the nets,


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

shot in the foot said:


> Heres my camo car ha ha, i just park up the farm lane and wait, works well with the rifles and the catty, but with the catty leave a window in the nets,


I'm surprised you don't get pulled driving around with that on


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> Heres my camo car ha ha, i just park up the farm lane and wait, works well with the rifles and the catty, but with the catty leave a window in the nets,


I'm surprised you don't get pulled driving around with that on








[/quote]

ha ha, dont give me ideas ha ha, i have a gillie sute as well, been sat in the bushes and people just walk past, dont see you,


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

These are a good buy, got this off ebay, jeff


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I wear a camo track suit when I go hunting.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> These are a good buy, got this off ebay, jeff


Tell me the truth, you were already wearing that way before you decided to take a pic.









LGD


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly camouflage is not necessary for most hunting. If you can break up your silhouette a little and move when the wind blows, so there's other movement than you against the background... and when you do move, move slowly and diliberately... then you stand a chance of seeing your prey before it sees you.
Once you do see your prey, try to keep all your hand/arm movements slow and within your outline.

If there is no wind... well the old, walk a few steps, stop, look and listen... then repeat works pretty well.
Know your quarry and what it's habits are... what does it do if it's spooked and getting ready to run off... eg. rabbits usually put their ears back just prior to fleeing... if it appears to be spooked, freeze, when it's ear go back up, back away quietly and slowly... approach again using a looped path directly in line with the back of it's head... simple stuff works the best.

Also know that most animals are curious and are able to lured into an optimal firing position for you if you are patient and know what attracts attention and what repels attention.

Anyway... the most important things about camouflage are breaking up your pattern a little and the shade of clothes you wear should be pretty close to the background. Think of what you'd look like against the background if a black and white picture were taken of you... if you blend in pretty well... that's good. You want to look like you belong there and don't stand out if seen in black and white.


----------

